# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Bhatti- HT on a Type 6 Patient- scalp grafts and BHT

## California786

This 48 year old Indian Patient came to Dr. Bhatti's Clinic to see what could be done about his extensive hair loss. He had already been turned down by several clinics. Some clinics had accepted him as a Patient but he said he did not feel comfortable with their respective presentations and/or their promises. 

As always, Dr. Bhatti was very transparent and straightforward with the Patient and let him know that his scalp donor reserves were limited but that a pleasing result with light but complete coverage could be achieved with multiple HT sessions. The patient considered Dr. Bhatti's advice and decided to move forward with the procedures.

The first procedure involved extracting 2865 follicular unit grafts via FUE. Dr. Bhatti scored each and every graft and while one of his assistants helped to place the grafts into the recipient sites that he created. The results seen are from one year post surgery.

The patient was very encouraged with the result and wished to continue moving forward on his HT journey. This is where Dr. Bhatti and the patient revisited the approach of using body and beard hair for the crown. 1200 grafts in total were harvested. One year later the use of beard and body hair is imperceptible from normal scalp hair and the grafts appear to be growing longer than they did in their native respective locations. The patient will be returning in six more months to have a third procedure of 900 more beard and body hair grafts to add additional density to the crown.​

Best regards,
California

----------


## California786

Received a YouTube link for this Patient case from the Clinic. Sharing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La137idMQFE

Best regards,
California

----------

